# نظف جهازك كل اسبوعين و تستغني عن الفورمات للابد وتحافظ على سرعة الاتصال



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2010)

*الطريقة سهله جدا ولن تاخذ من وقتك اكثرمن دقيقه وحده ومن دون عناء *
 
* - تروح لمجلد جهاز الكمبيوتر *
 
* تضغط بزرالماوس اليمين على قرص السي *
 
* وتختار الاخيرة من القائمة وهي خصائص *
 
* بعد كذ يطلع لك شكل القرص وحجم المساحه اللي عليه، على اللوحه اللي فيها صورة القرص هناك زر مكتوب عليه تنظيف القرصDisk clean up *
 
* اضغط عليه، سوف يقوم بعدها بمسح ملفات مالها داعي في جهازك ((خدمه تلقائيه)) *
 
* -منها سوف يظهر قائمة فيها خيارات للمجلدات التي سوف يمسحها*
 
* محتواها الجهاز *
 
* Temporary Internet Files *
* سلة المحذوفات *
* ملفات مؤقته اوTEMP *
* تاكد من علامة صح عليهم *
 
* الباقي من المجلدات اذا لك حرية تنظفهااوتتركها عادي لانه *
 
* لاعلاقة لها الابمساحه قليله جدا ماتاخذ من حجم القرص الا تقريبا6*
 
* ميجا بالكثير - اتركوا الباقي دون علامة صح اضغط على موافق *
 
* سوف يسألك بعدها هل تريد حذفها نهائيا من الجهاز أضغط موافق*
 
* وهذي الطريقة سهله ولو سويتها كل اسبوعين او اسبوع راح تغنيك*
 
* عن الفورمات لمدة طويلة جدا

:smi411:*_م ن ق و ل_*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2010)

*





شكرا للموضوع المفيد جدا هجربه

ولنشاطكم الرااائع



الرب يبارككم





​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## elamer1000 (24 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*يعني انا لا انصح بها

شكرا اخي

الرب يباركك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *يعني انا لا انصح بها
> 
> شكرا اخي
> 
> ...


*أولآ  بشكرك لمروركم
ثانيآ بشكركم لمراجعتكم للمواضيع
شكرآآآآآآآآآ مشرفنا الكريم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *يعني انا لا انصح بها*
> 
> *شكرا اخي*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


 
ماالسبب أخى الحبيب
واكثر المشتغلين بالصيانة ينصحون بها
شكرا لك ولواضع الموضوع
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## الروح النارى (28 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *Temporary Internet Files *
> *سلة المحذوفات *
> *ملفات مؤقته اوTEMP *
> *تاكد من علامة صح عليهم *​


 
شـــــكراااً ليـــ rabna mawgod ـــك
رااائع .... جديداااً
معلومه جديدة رااائعة
بس على فكرة عمل الفورمات مهم جداااً علشان أحياناًً تخلص من الفيروسات اللى معششة فى الجهاز

سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك​


----------



## آينشتاين (28 فبراير 2010)

اخى الروح النارى سلام ومحبه من الله ابينا هذة النصيحة التى قدمها لينا الأخ ربنا موجود هيا لتنظيف الجهاز من الباد سكتور وليس لتخلص من الفيروسات .
والنصيحة اللى قدمها الأخ ربنا موجود هيا فى وجهت نظرى صح جدا لأن هذة العمليه بنحذف ملفات tmp وكل الملفات اللى بتقل الجهاز وتجعله سريع وكمان هذة العمليه بتحافظ على الهارد بتاعك بطريقة فعاله لانها بتشيل الباد سكتور .
واحظر اخى من الفورمات كثيرا لأنه يتلف الهارد سلام اخى الروح النارى


----------



## الروح النارى (28 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> اخى الروح النارى سلام ومحبه من الله ابينا هذة النصيحة التى قدمها لينا الأخ ربنا موجود هيا لتنظيف الجهاز من الباد سكتور وليس لتخلص من الفيروسات .
> والنصيحة اللى قدمها الأخ ربنا موجود هيا فى وجهت نظرى صح جدا لأن هذة العمليه بنحذف ملفات tmp وكل الملفات اللى بتقل الجهاز وتجعله سريع وكمان هذة العمليه بتحافظ على الهارد بتاعك بطريقة فعاله لانها بتشيل الباد سكتور .
> واحظر اخى من الفورمات كثيرا لأنه يتلف الهارد سلام اخى الروح النارى


 
شـــكرااا ً ليــ آينشتاين ـــك
فعلاً سمعت أن كثرة الفورمات بتتلف الهارد
لكن قصدى عملها على فترات  لتنظيف الهارد من الفيروسات
وفى انتظار الأستفادة من معلوماتك
موضع الترحيب  بيك فين مشاركتك فية
رد على الأعضاء 
اللينك أهو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1909206&postcount=1​


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## سوزان محمد علي (3 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي على الموضوع الجميل
وانشالله نستفاد منه


----------

